# Kurven verschieben im Excel-Diagramm



## hartholz (19. Juli 2007)

*Guten Tag zusammen, *
ich steh hier vor einen Problem und weiß nicht mehr weiter. Und zwar möchte ich Kurven in einem Excel-Diagramm verschieben. Auf der Y-Achse stehen €-Beträge und die Y-Achse ist eine Zeitachse. Das Diagramm zeigt Geldeingänge bezogen auf den jeweiligen Monat. Diese Geldeingangskurve möchte ich nun über die Zeitachse (X-Achse) verschieben. Funktioniert das überhaupt bei Excel ?

Besten Dank im voraus, 
Hartholz


----------



## tom_r (20. Juli 2007)

Moin,

meinst du sowas?


----------



## hartholz (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

erstmal besten Dank tom_r. Das sieht schon ganz gut aus, nur möchte ich die Kurve verschieben und nicht die Achsen. Hab probiert die Kurve nachzuzeichnen und dann zu verschieben. Das funktioniert natürlich, aber ich will ja nicht ständig Kurven in Excel nachzeichnen. Falls noch jemand ne Antwort hat , Bitte melden.

Gruß,
hartholz


----------

